# General Question?



## ywhat2000 (Apr 24, 2005)

The OutBack we are going to look at is in the Sydney Series, is this mostly an upgrade in interior fabric's or are there major differences? We were only given a brocher for the Sydney Series should we be looking for more floor plans? Comments please!!!


----------



## Not Yet (Dec 13, 2004)

ywhat2000 said:


> The OutBack we are going to look at is in the Sydney Series, is this mostly an upgrade in interior fabric's or are there major differences? We were only given a brocher for the Sydney Series should we be looking for more floor plans? Comments please!!!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


All of the FW are Sydney, there are only two Sydney line TT. The sydneys have an 8cf fridge vs a 6 and I believe they have a larger AC unit, and possibly furnace. They have a nicer radio and a few upgraded interior features (shelves and inslide cabinets) . I would look at what you can tow and what floor plan you like most in the entire OUTBACK line, then if that is a sydney, bonus.

Jared


----------



## NDJollyMon (Aug 22, 2003)

Check this link:

Outback Site

It explains some of the differences.


----------

